# Still wayyy to much snow to bike .... so let's i.d. this bike!



## locomotion (Mar 10, 2019)

Let's ID this bike!
This is a recent find, no idea what it is and would like to find a badge for it. I think it's pre-1933.
Model A rear hub
no badge (2 3/16'' badge hole spacing)
year? model? most likely badge?

Any help?


----------



## locomotion (Mar 10, 2019)

if sprocket is original to the bike
according to this tread, page 2, post 32, on May 25 2013, sprocket #4
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/page-2

bike could be an Elgin


----------



## mongeese (Mar 10, 2019)

Rex


----------



## SKPC (Mar 10, 2019)

Has Elgin-made frame characteristics & Elgin-style sprocket..fork will add more info I think...dunno..


----------



## gkeep (Mar 10, 2019)

There are some 20s ads somewhere on various threads that I recall show that chainring, maybe old Monkey Wards or sears ads?


----------



## gkeep (Mar 10, 2019)

This look familiar? https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tall-elgin-motorbike-project-looks-similar-to-sears-chief.48721/


----------



## locomotion (Mar 21, 2019)

anyone?


----------



## locomotion (Apr 7, 2019)

still looking for concrete information


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 7, 2019)

The chain ring does not look to me like those Excelsior-built Elgin bikes, because of the wide drive pin/hole.
The other E-bike, Emblem Angola NY used that style with the 2" offset drive pin, and 1"-24 cone (drive side).

The double bar looks large, not small like Emblem, not medium like others, but 1" peculiar to Schwinn, (and maybe Shelby?).
Looks much like a Schwinn-built Mead, except for the badge holes, so maybe it wore another badge, (like Mongeese said).
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1925-schwinn-mead-motorbike-frame-rex-cycle-works.115326/

So Mead was a jobber, and may have assembled bikes from parts of different manufacturers, to reduce costs.
Maybe post a picture of the serial number?


----------



## locomotion (Apr 8, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring does not look to me like those Excelsior-built Elgin bikes, because of the wide drive pin/hole.
> The other E-bike, Emblem Angola NY used that style with the 2" offset drive pin, and 1"-24 cone (drive side).
> 
> The double bar looks large, not small like Emblem, not medium like others, but 1" peculiar to Schwinn, (and maybe Shelby?).
> ...





thank you @Archie Sturmer 
I will locate the serial and post it
the bike did have a Schwinn badge on it when found ..... but i was told it was wrong!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 21, 2020)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry I put my input on the sale thread by mistake.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 30, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Sorry I put my input on the sale thread by mistake.



it's all good ..... I appreciate all input


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 30, 2020)

I have an incling that this is not an Elgin.  The chainring really looks to be elgin, but the frame and fork suggest otherwise.  I had posted a moment ago that I thought this was a 1925 or 26 Elgin, but I revised my comment and am thinking not so.  The way the middle tube is attached partly to the down tube, as opposed to completely separate and joined only to the headtube on that side, is what makes me think it is not Elgin.  The fork also looks different to any I am aware of that Elgin used.  The top tube is also more sharply and precisely angled down than what is seen on Elgins of that time, and it also appears to be a little different type of seat post.  Elgin top bars on the earlier models are almost more so curved downward, rather than angular like this one is.  Wish I could be of a little better help.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 30, 2020)

.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 30, 2020)

Sorry I duplicated my input on the 2018 thread by mistake.

An A&S serial number 205,150 may extrapolate to the early 1920's (1922?).


----------

